# Rapport Security Trusteer (Scotia Bank) - anybody use this software?



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

I was signing in to my Scotia Bank account when a window popped up asking if I wanted to DL this security software.

Here's their home site:

Trusteer Rapport: PC and Mac Security | Trusteer

Just wondering if anyone uses this software and/or what they've heard about it. Thank-you.

BTW, I'm holding out on the DL until I learn more.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MACenstein'sMonster said:


> I was signing in to my Scotia Bank account when a window popped up asking if I wanted to DL this security software.
> 
> Here's their home site:
> 
> ...


This is what I signed up for with my Scotiabank accounts.
Rapport Security Software | Scotiabank

It's OK when it gives you the green go-ahead sign.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I use CIBC who have their own security program, so passed on this extra service. Never an issue in over 12 years of online banking.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

It's an absurd gimmick that many banks are offering.

Basically, it's doing Extended Validation without actually having an EV SSL certificate.

I wouldn't install that crap on my computer, ever. I've cleaned up too many machines that had random crashes or kernel panics as a result of it, and the software doesn't do anything other than replace common sense.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

John Clay said:


> It's an absurd gimmick that many banks are offering.
> 
> Basically, it's doing Extended Validation without actually having an EV SSL certificate.
> 
> I wouldn't install that crap on my computer, ever. I've cleaned up too many machines that had random crashes or kernel panics as a result of it, and the software doesn't do anything other than replace common sense.


Thanks for all of the replies.

John,

Your comments are similar to a few others I've read online. Only concern was that the other bits of information were coming from PC users.


----------



## justinbonar (Oct 8, 2012)

A number of the responses to this topic are misinformed. ScotiaBank, CIBC, and Bank of Montreal, among others, offer Trusteer Rapport as a means of detecting and preventing specific kinds of financial fraud attacks that tend to be outside the scope of conventional security suites. By no means is the solution a "gimmick" as suggested in one of the responses.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

justinbonar said:


> A number of the responses to this topic are misinformed. ScotiaBank, CIBC, and Bank of Montreal, among others, offer Trusteer Rapport as a means of detecting and preventing specific kinds of financial fraud attacks that tend to be outside the scope of conventional security suites. By no means is the solution a "gimmick" as suggested in one of the responses.


Work for them do you? 

it is a gimmick, it tries to make customers feel safe without actually doing anything.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

justinbonar said:


> A number of the responses to this topic are misinformed. ScotiaBank, CIBC, and Bank of Montreal, among others, offer Trusteer Rapport as a means of detecting and preventing specific kinds of financial fraud attacks that tend to be outside the scope of conventional security suites. By no means is the solution a "gimmick" as suggested in one of the responses.


It is an unnecessary "gimmick" for anyone with an Apple computer for sure. All it does is make clients have to sign in twice as a 'feel good thing' to supposedly be more secure.


----------



## miatamac (Mar 16, 2003)

A window popped up for Trusteer Endpont Protection. It wants me to update the program. This pop up window still appears after I re-boot. A search in Finder does not show anything for Trusteer. Is this a valid IBM program that I should update or it is some kind of malware???


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Correct me if I'm wrong - but isn't this an "out" for the banks in the event that your computer falls victim to some kind of hack (real or imagined) that compromises your account? For example, Scotiabank states prominently on their online banking login page:

_We will fully reimburse you in the unlikely event that you suffer direct financial losses due to unauthorized activity 1 in your accounts through Digital Banking Services 2 provided you have met your security responsibilities._​
I'm guessing that last bit means *No Trusteer software, no reimbursement!*


----------

